# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Crested gecko morph pricing at expo

## RyanLuvSnakez

I was wondering, how much is a dalmation and a  harley crestie at a reptile expo? Also, how much is it if it is a  baby or an adult.

Thnxs for all replies =]

----------


## Brstin2flames

I just picked up a baby harley at an expo here in PA today.  :Very Happy:  I paid $90 for mine. My sister paid $75 for a baby tiger/brindle with some dalmation. I'm not sure how much a real good dalmation would be and I'm not sure on adult prices. As far as other prices for babies go, and not remembering what morphs they were, average was anywhere from $30 to $100. 
And since I am a proud new mommy as of today I have to share a pic of my baby harley, plus then you can see what I got for $90!!

----------


## reptile65

There will most likely be a vast range of prices depending on the individual gecko. It will depend on the colors, amount of spotting/patterning, structure, and size/age of the gecko. You can often find some really good deals at shows, but it's hard to say what exactly people will charge.

----------

RyanLuvSnakez (05-05-2011)

----------


## RyanLuvSnakez

> I just picked up a baby harley at an expo here in PA today.  I paid $90 for mine. My sister paid $75 for a baby tiger/brindle with some dalmation. I'm not sure how much a real good dalmation would be and I'm not sure on adult prices. As far as other prices for babies go, and not remembering what morphs they were, average was anywhere from $30 to $100. 
> And since I am a proud new mommy as of today I have to share a pic of my baby harley, plus then you can see what I got for $90!!


 Wow, I didn't know Harleys are that beautiful I wld prefer them over dalamtians =]

----------


## mainbutter

Depending on color and "extremeness" of the pattern, a harley hatchling can run anywhere from under $50 to over $200 (or in rare cases much more).  Some ridiculous red harleys, creamsicles etc, have sold this past year for $500 and up, but probably all were juveniles/adults and sexed.

Dalmatians are tricky, as I don't see too many of them around.  Most of the dal projects I see are color-dalmations, such as red-dals and orange-dals.  There has also been an increase in "super dals" (more, bigger spots)  with an apparent decrease in "regular dalmatians".  All in all a fairly plain colored gecko with dalmatian spotting should be very affordable, with attractive options that are much more expensive.  I know a couple amazing red super-dals have passed hands this past year in private sales (i.e. not on fauna or kingsnake with a listed price), but I can only assume that over a grand also traded hands for some of these animals.

----------


## dragonmoon

Dalmations you can pick up pretty cheap I got this male in a private sale for $50 so at a expo probably cheaper still

----------


## reptile65

You can also find a lot of different morphs that also have some dalmatian spotting. For instance, here is my flame girl who has quite a few dalmatian spots:

----------

